# Replacement wheel/tire for walk behind Salt Dogg spreader.



## dieselboy01 (Jan 18, 2011)

I picked up a walk behind Salt Dogg spreader for free and the plastic rim is cracked and the tire will not hold air. It's the drive wheel so it bolts to the axle on the inside of the rim. I have looked online and cant seem to find any replacement parts for this spreader. I have also looked at Northern Tool and cant seem to find a match. Does anyone know where I could find parts for this spreader?


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

What size is the axle? You should be able to find a tire and rim off something that should work


----------



## RLM (Jan 12, 2006)

I blew one rim up, filled it till firm, then it was out in the sun the warming inflated it more & blew the rim apart. I got a new rim & tire for it, wasn't bad ($40-50ish). I think I got it from Central Parts Warehouse, but could have been J Thomas don't recall exactly it was awhile ago.


----------



## dieselboy01 (Jan 18, 2011)

I found the tires (and a lot of other parts) at Central Parts Warehouse, Thanks for all the help! The tire/rim was $35.80 shipped. The tire size is 13x5.00x6.


----------

